# LR3-IGF-1 and HGH



## fugi2000 (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm getting horrible pain numbness from jintropin at 5iu per per day. Ive lowered it down to 2.5iu but 3 days now and nothings changed, sleeping is really uncomfortable and getting up in the morning I struggle to clench my fists and brushing my teeth is a joke. Question is, would LR3-IGF-1 make the sides worse? which I'm currently on 80mcg 4 days a week.


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

with sides that bad id lower both personally or drop 1

why are you running both have you ever used either before?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

IGF-1LR3 is not like GH in the way it effects your body the sides you speak of are typical of using to much GH to soon, i was under the impression you had used both peptides before? did you not get the same sides then?

i would drop the GH down to 1iu then slowly increase the amount by 1iu every 5-10days this way it will allow your body to get used to the GH.


----------



## fugi2000 (Apr 11, 2007)

I last ran gh a couple of years ago but the sides were minor even at 10iu per day. According to gensci's site, the gh i got back then were under their fake lists, so I suppose I havent tried real growth until now, funny that my mate has the same batch and he is on 10iu 5/2 with little sides


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

everyones different at least your gh is strong id do as pscarb said


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i can use 8iu's of GH a day with very little sides as JJB as pointed out we are all different just because you dont get the same sides does not mean the gh is bunk...


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

whats the maximum igf1 your body can exept ive heard of 120mcg,s can you go above that for short periods with any good coming of it?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

how can anybody comeup with a figure seeing we all have different receptors anyone who says there is a specific max number they are guessing.....

the next question would be why would you want to take tthat much per day? i have lowered my IGF amount to 60mcg's on training days i can run it for 6 weeks with no downgrade and the results are no worse than when i used to run 100mcg's ed...


----------



## fugi2000 (Apr 11, 2007)

just thought Id give you an update if anyone's interested. Went down to 1.5iu for nearly two weeks, now down to 1iu ed but sides are still there but not as bad as before. When I take a shower my hands go really numb but when im sleeping there is no pain anymore, fingertips are always numbish... 24hrs a day. Been on gh for two months now, surprisingly fullness of the muscle hasnt gone down despite the lower dose, skin is smooth and feel great. I cant believe how effective 1iu can be, I know it wont do sod all for muscle growth though, how much longer will I have to keep up with this protocol? surely the sides will go away at some point?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

what you need to be aware of mate is at the moment 1iu is all your body can handle without giving you bad sides you can stay on this for as long as you want, you could go to 4iu's today but the sides would make training impossible...

i would not dismiss this low dose who says it wont do anything for you?


----------

